# Revolution on NBC



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Revolution on NBC starting September 17th Monday Nights at 10:00. The story is survival after an EMP takes out all the grids in the world. My expectations are low but I could be surprised. I'll watch it because I've already memorized "Jericho" (favorite show of all times). Spike is supposed to be coming out with "The Last Family on Earth" where several families prep in competition to win an underground bunker. Sort of like Doomsday Preppers meets The Price is Right. Anyone remember "The Colony"?


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking forward to it.. EMP from WMD or Solar is a serious threat.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the post on this, looking forward to watching.


----------



## ivo3vance (Sep 13, 2012)

I am actually very very excited to watch this series.


----------



## tqu9047 (Aug 22, 2012)

I watched the pilot episode, it seems ok. I will watch it for awhile but it doesn't seem like one of those shows
where you HAVE to be home and watch.
Just my .02

Tim


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I watched the pilot & think I'll at least DVR the show. Has some promise.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Soooo everyone... what were your thoughts last night?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Loved it, someone actually hired a decent writer. Setwork and cinematography was great. Loved Mitchell, can't wait to see him punk a whole militia unit again.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I switched back and forth from the CMA's in the front room that I was taping to my back bedroom where I was watching Revolution live. Me Mum didn't want me to miss any country stars.

Note to self, don't take a drink from someone you just met.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AquaHull said:


> Note to self, don't take a drink from someone you just met.


Ah yes! The tainted whiskey! That was some smart thinking on her part. Although she should have told others in her group about it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

All we can get in Britain for the time being is a 2-minute trailer which I've watched; the show looks entertaining, but hardcore preppers/survivalists like us will no doubt see holes all over the plot..

_WIKI- "The series premiere received "generally favorable" reviews-

Glen Garvin of The Miami Herald described the show as "big, bold and brassy adventure, a cowboys-and-Indians story for end times".

Dorothy Rabinowitz of The Wall Street Journal praised the production quality of the show saying "if the quality of this one, so irresistible in its vitality and suspense, does fail to hold up, its creators will have delivered, at the least, one remarkably fine hour".

Ed Bark observed that the show "has the overall look and feel of a big budget feature, delivers some consistently terrific action scenes".

Verne Gay of the Newsday however gave the premiere a neutral review saying "There's an almost overwhelming been-there-seen-that feel to the pilot, which doesn't really offer any suggestion of 'well, you haven't seen this."

Other reviewers were much more critical, with Mary Ann Johanson summarizing her review with "Revolution is science fiction for people who don't want to be bothered with any of that tedious thinking stuff that tends to go along with true science fiction, and just want to get to the action. And the action isn't all that fabulous here, either, frankly."

Revolution (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

survival said:


> Ah yes! The tainted whiskey! That was some smart thinking on her part. Although she should have told others in her group about it.


She also said not to trust anybody,and she wasn't trusting her own group I'm thinking


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AquaHull said:


> She also said not to trust anybody,and she wasn't trusting her own group I'm thinking


Thats right, I remember now. Weird though.... wasn't she the GF or new wife of the father? I bet she turns into a bad egg.

On another note, unfortunately, there are some..... (considered) family members...... that I have that are very sketchy with every day things even right now. Unfortunately I have talked with them in the past on what they are going to do if a disaster hits, which they laughed and said they will come to my place. Firm look telling them not to and then turning around and telling them where I would go if I was them hopefully made my point clear. Possibly not though.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Every one that says they are coming to my house come SHTF gets the ant and the grasshopper story.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Being of Native heritage slightly, I remember my Great Granny telling me about anthills. We have foraging fire ants around here that are hungry and mean.


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

Entertaining, some realistic scenarios to learn from.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually really enjoy this show. While it is very trite and at times the characters can be very annoying, it is still an excellent show and the storyline keeps me interested. I feel that it's mostly because it's a post apocalyptic show which automatically will make me like it, but I feel this show has potential and could last a few seasons.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

I like this show as well which usually means it will be cancelled.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Counterintelligence said:


> I like this show as well which usually means it will be cancelled.


I know what you mean hahaha that just made my day


----------

